# Maine Golden Retriever Club



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maine Goldens are meeting this Saturday at NOON 1/26! http://www.mainegoldenretrieverclub.org/


Any Mainers with goldens who would like to join the club- it is fun! If you email [email protected], I will send you an application and specifics.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Jill, the meeting is today at noon!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

OOOPS- I will change that. Picking up Mystic and Sookie in Erie PA - leaving now, lol


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I just looked at the website and noticed that there is a meeting in Feb. Are non-members allowed to come and observe to see if they want to join? Obviously I wouldn't bring Chum. The idea of being in a place full of Goldens sounds heavenly .


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I believe any one is welcome...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, anyone is welcome to come. If you like the club, you can fill out an application that day (or bring one filled out) and that will start the process of that person getting voted in! Feb.'s meeting will be fun, because it is a play day for the goldens in a beautiful indoor facility with some agility play too! It has been hard to play outside these days with the ice and cold!


----------

